# Ombudsman says banks should apply individual rulings to cohorts



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2020)

From RTE

*Banks should apply individual rulings to cohorts - FSPO*


This bit is good. 

"As Ombudsman, the decisions that I make, I would like to see the banks and the insurance companies look at those and then as some of them are doing now just in the tracker area…and are then applying that to a cohort of people rather than just saying we will take the hit on this," he said.


----------



## kopkidda (6 Feb 2020)

"He recalled how in one case, the emails between bank officials revealed how they decided to take the chance of letting the case go to his office, based on previous decisions.
"What struck me…was that nobody said hold on, these people are entitled to a tracker mortgage," he said."


----------



## zxcvbnm (6 Feb 2020)

Interesting. That sounds like he was squarely on the side of the customers vs aib.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2020)

Hi z

People accused the previous Ombudsman of being on the side of the banks. 

They don't take sides. They try to resolve disputes based on the evidence before them.

I have no doubt at all that the Ombudsman will disappoint a lot of people who have complained on tracker issues. 

Brendan


----------



## zxcvbnm (6 Feb 2020)

sorry. I didn’t mean he had an unfair bias towards the customer argument. 
What I meant was that, based on Kopkiddas comment / post, it would appear the ombudsman seemed genuinely perplexed that the Bank simply didn’t consider a tracker mortgage was owed to the customer. i.e. That he strongly agreed with the customers complaint.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2020)

Ah, I see.

He was speaking to a bankers' group. 

If he were speaking to a consumer forum, he might well say the same.

In the past he has been critical of some institutions for using his office as their complaints department. 

Brendan


----------

